# Indoor tortoises in the living room?



## Paschendale52 (Sep 22, 2015)

Does anyone keep their indoor enclosures in the living room? Back when I had my three-toed indoors I kept him in the bedroom so the ambient light/noise from night time TV and such wouldn't stress him or mess with his sleep cycle, not sure if it makes any difference. Just curious about what everyone else does.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 22, 2015)

I have a big habitat along one wall in the kitchen and two smaller ones in the laundry room.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Sep 22, 2015)

I keep my baby's in the dinning room the first year . So they have lights on at different times , the noise from the TV , and people moving around . They seam to be a lot more active and alert and everybody likes baby's!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 22, 2015)

Guest bedroom


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Sep 22, 2015)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I keep my baby's in the dinning room the first year . So they have lights on at different times , the noise from the TV , and people moving around . They seam to be a lot more active and alert and everybody likes baby's!


Please when I say lights at different times I mean after I turn off their lights . Then the dinning room light may be turned on or the TV gets turned on .


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 22, 2015)

Also, it is in front of a giant TV and near the speakers.
I've never seen one even flinch at a noise.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Sep 22, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Also, it is in front of a giant TV and near the speakers.
> I've never seen one even flinch at a noise.


And when a stranger picks up a baby it isn't afraid it don't stick it's head in .


----------



## Paschendale52 (Sep 22, 2015)

Of course it could be that torts like TV and music just as much as the rest of us...


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 22, 2015)

Paschendale52 said:


> Of course it could be that torts like TV and music just as much as the rest of us...


I've seen them respond to movement. But never a noise.


----------



## Speedy-1 (Sep 22, 2015)

*Speedy is in the living room , I turn his light off at 7:00 pm but he is usually settled in his hide by then. What we are doing , watching tv etc. doesn't seem to bother him at all . *


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Sep 22, 2015)

Speedy-1 said:


> *Speedy is in the living room , I turn his light off at 7:00 pm but he is usually settled in his hide by then. What we are doing , watching tv etc. doesn't seem to bother him at all . *


That's what I'm saying ( go to a pet store as soon as you open the lid they all pull in there heads , you pick them up and the try to get away or pee!


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Sep 22, 2015)

We have an enclosure along one wall in our living room and haven't noticed any issues, although we're no more night owls than our tortoise is.


----------



## Keith D. (Sep 22, 2015)

We have Leo in our bedroom, 3 other SDT in the family room and the 3 sulcata hatchlings in the guest bedroom. All have lights and TVs going at whatever time throughout the day and night, they seem to like watching us watching TV.


----------



## MPRC (Sep 22, 2015)

My critters are all in my office where I spend most of my day. I considered the possibility of giving them their own room, but I like being around them and I don't think they mind me pounding away at the keyboard at all hours. 
The designated 'inside space' (aka sleeping quarters) for our large redfoot is in the bathroom but if we bring him in early he will try to escape until he is allowed to sit in the corner by my office chair so I relented and gave him a heat lamp and a hide box next to my desk. He hangs out with me until about 8pm and then walks back down the hall to the bathroom and waits for someone to put him to bed in his box.


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 23, 2015)

A very warm welcome to the forum.

I sometimes put OLI's enclosure in the sitting room, due to the fact that it's nice and warm in cold days of Winter which are near.


----------



## lisa127 (Sep 23, 2015)

My tiny living room is not big enough for tort enclosures! My redfoot lives in a portable greenhouse set up in my basement. The same for my box turtles, on a smaller scale. I'd love to have them on the main floor, but you know how those grown children always come back. There just isn't enough room!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 25, 2015)

Tidgy has her main enclosure in the living room and another in my science room. 
When she goes to bed at night, I switch off the lights and move to another room.


----------



## Paschendale52 (Sep 25, 2015)

Tidgy has her main enclosure in the living room and another in my science room.
When she goes to bed at night, I switch off the lights and move to another room.

Like a proper princesss.

Also, as a chemistry PhD student your "science room" intrigues me.


----------



## Paschendale52 (Sep 25, 2015)

How do you quote properly?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 25, 2015)

Paschendale52 said:


> How do you quote properly?


She is indeed a princess.
Spoiled girl.
I have a couple of PhD's and my science room is for the preparation and identification of fossils, crystals and minerals, mostly. 
To quote, tap the 'reply' option to the right of the 'like' option on the far bottom right of the message to which you wish to reply and then type your response under the quote that appears.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Sep 25, 2015)

Paschendale52 said:


> Does anyone keep their indoor enclosures in the living room? Back when I had my three-toed indoors I kept him in the bedroom so the ambient light/noise from night time TV and such wouldn't stress him or mess with his sleep cycle, not sure if it makes any difference. Just curious about what everyone else does.




Yes, this one is right next to a couch in our downstairs "tv room". The chamber takes up most of the wall. For now, it is still being used as our tortoise's night box. Half the time I set a drink on it and also use it to fold laundry. I often play music loud and we watch tv at night when the kids are in bed. I don't think the tv or anything bothers my tortoise because she has several good hide options that she likes and uses. As long as you have a good hide, I think you can get away with a lot. I also believe that animals get used to our routines.


----------



## Paschendale52 (Sep 25, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She is indeed a princess.
> Spoiled girl.
> I have a couple of PhD's and my science room is for the preparation and identification of fossils, crystals and minerals, mostly.
> To quote, tap the 'reply' option to the right of the 'like' option on the far bottom right of the message to which you wish to reply and then type your response under the quote that appears.



Very cool. Are these geology related PhDs I presume?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 25, 2015)

Paschendale52 said:


> Very cool. Are these geology related PhDs I presume?


One is palaeontology, the other conservation.


----------



## Big Charlie (Sep 25, 2015)

LaDukePhoto said:


> My critters are all in my office where I spend most of my day. I considered the possibility of giving them their own room, but I like being around them and I don't think they mind me pounding away at the keyboard at all hours.
> The designated 'inside space' (aka sleeping quarters) for our large redfoot is in the bathroom but if we bring him in early he will try to escape until he is allowed to sit in the corner by my office chair so I relented and gave him a heat lamp and a hide box next to my desk. He hangs out with me until about 8pm and then walks back down the hall to the bathroom and waits for someone to put him to bed in his box.


I love that he wants to be with you and then knows when it is time to go to bed.


----------



## MPRC (Sep 30, 2015)

Big Charlie said:


> I love that he wants to be with you and then knows when it is time to go to bed.


Pretty much all of my pets put themselves to bed, minus the rat, she is up for attention at any hour.


----------

